# Hi



## Doomhamster (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi, I'm Ellie and will hopefully soon be adopting some female mice from the RSPCA.

These won't be my first pet mice, but, I'd like to have somewhere other than local pet shops or Facebook to ask for advice if I get stuck.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Lots of advice on here if you find yourself in need


----------

